# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Ping! Actually PNG files

## dflak

I can see PNG files on my computer, however, I can't see them in posts. Is there something I need to configure to be able to do so. I have no problem seeing JPEGs on the forum.

----------


## FDibbins

I think its the way they have VBulletin set up here, and which browser you are using

I use chrome at home and can see them (most times), but use IE9 (i think) at work, and cannot see them

----------


## jaslake

Hi dflak

This has been an ongoing issue for many months (didn't use to be an issue).
Seemingly, IE will not allow viewing PNG on this Forum (Chrome does allow it)...with other Forums IE does not have the issue.

----------


## dflak

It’s a bit of a shame, since I’m missing seeing about half of the questions.

But usually it doesn’t matter – they don’t post the workbook and I’m getting tired of suggesting that they do. So, I just pass up on many posts.

----------


## jaslake

Hi dflak

Yeah, I share the frustration.

----------


## jaslake

A suggestion...it's a pain in the behind...

"Many of our users cannot view png images on this Forum...we have no idea why.  Please don't use png...use jpg instead."

----------


## vcoolio

Hi John,

THANK YOU! I've been experiencing this alot lately. Hopefully "they" will take notice of your message.

Cheerio,
vcoolio.

----------


## newdoverman

To view PNG files using IE 11, right click on the text for the PNG file that you want and choose Properties. Copy the URL for the PNG file (it should be located at about the centre of the dialogue box) and paste it into the address field of your browser. The file should open in your default picture viewer. This is awkward, but it works.

----------


## MarvinP

I've found that newer versions of Microsoft Edge can display the picture files and my IE 11 can not.

----------


## newdoverman

I find Edge so badly lacking in features that I use that it is only used as a last resort...It has been long enough now that I can't even remember the things that bugged me so much that I resurrected IE11 and installed Firefox.

----------


## WasWodge

> To view PNG files using IE 11, right click on the text for the PNG file that you want and choose Properties. Copy the URL for the PNG file (it should be located at about the centre of the dialogue box) and paste it into the address field of your browser. The file should open in your default picture viewer. This is awkward, but it works.



Thanks newdoverman for the info, it works for me at least now I have the option of looking at it without using Google (although I still prefer the actual file but I note using attachments is a bit more of an irritation these days without the paperclip working).

Thanks again  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

When I upgraded to 10, I looked at edge, tried it for a while and did not like it.  I have removed all icons to load it, and would uninstall it if I could

----------


## EFmanagement

Hi John,

We have checked and have done testing as well but did not find any difficulty viewing PNG image. 

Here is the link of the "thread" located in Development testing forum..

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1144372

Can you please share your experience by just taking the snapshot or refer the thread where you had difficulties in viewing any PNG image?

----------


## EFmanagement

Hi Everyone,

We have checked and found no difficulties in reading/view PNG file on the forum using multi browsers. 

However, we want you to know that there are two options, one is "Insert Image" and the second is "Manage Attachments" located under "Additional Options-->Attachments-->Manage Attachments". When the first option is used to insert PNG image, a link is generated on your thread and upon clicking on the link, it downloads that image to download folder on your computer (if settings not changed). And, when second option, "Manage Attachments" is used, image can be seen on the body of the message of any thread easily. 

We have also done a test and found no issue with the same. Here is the link of the thread for your reference.
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1144372

But in case if you are still experiencing the same issue after trying the above methods, please take a snapshot or refer the thread link to us so that we can look into and investigate further. 

Regards,
Team Excel Forum

P.S. We have checked it on Chrome, Firefox & IE 11 too. 2 browsers (Chrome & Firefox) out of 3, have no problem in viewing PNG image whereas when using IE 11, the PNG files are not visible because of it's compatibility issues with vBulletin version.

----------


## WasWodge

Deleted as there is an acceptance in the PS that there is an issue with IE11 although newdoveman has posted a possible workaround.

----------


## dflak

Thanks for the follow-trough. I appreciate the work-around. It's a bit of a disappointment that it doesn't work with IE. IE doesn't have 90%+ ownership of web browsing like it used to, but it is still a major player.

----------


## WasWodge

> Thanks for the follow-trough. I appreciate the work-around. It's a bit of a disappointment that it doesn't work with IE. IE doesn't have 90%+ ownership of web browsing like it used to, but it is still a major player.



*If* posters *must* use images then if they use JPEG's rather than PNG's then the problem doesn't exist but that would mean adding yet another sticky  :Frown:  to ask them to do this (and then they probably wouldn't do it) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## newdoverman

I wonder how much hassle it would be to just remove PNG from the list of allowed file types.

----------


## Kyle123

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have checked and found no difficulties in reading/view PNG file on the forum using multi browsers. 
> 
> However, we want you to know that there are two options, one is "Insert Image" and the second is "Manage Attachments" located under "Additional Options-->Attachments-->Manage Attachments". When the first option is used to insert PNG image, a link is generated on your thread and upon clicking on the link, it downloads that image to download folder on your computer (if settings not changed). And, when second option, "Manage Attachments" is used, image can be seen on the body of the message of any thread easily. 
> 
> We have also done a test and found no issue with the same. Here is the link of the thread for your reference.
> http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1144372
> 
> ...



It's nothing to do with the vBulletin version, your web server isn't configured properly. You need to send the correct mime type. FF and Chrome infer this, IE does not

----------


## jaslake

I'm unable to view png images in your test thread...
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1144372

Post number 2 of the test thread results in "Invalid Attachment specified..."

----------


## WasWodge

Assuming that everyone here with issues is using IE 11 then probably the various threads need joining together.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4415457

----------


## FDibbins

> I wonder how much hassle it would be to just remove PNG from the list of allowed file types.



That is probably the best way around this

----------


## jaslake

> That is probably the best way around this



Hah...I'm not holding my breath...EF Management seems to not address issues of we mere mortals.

Does Kyle123 really understand the issue?  What say you EF Management?





> It's nothing to do with the vBulletin version, your web server isn't configured properly. You need to send the correct mime type. FF and Chrome infer this, IE does not

----------


## vcoolio

Hi John,

I concur. Same result as you.

Cheerio,
vcoolio.

----------


## EFmanagement

> I'm unable to view png images in your test thread...
> http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1144372
> 
> Post number 2 of the test thread results in "Invalid Attachment specified..."



Which browser are you using?

----------


## Kyle123

Aparently there is a vBulletin issue, 4.1.8 seems to reset the mime type for attachements. here's the fix

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum...explorer-users

----------


## dflak

I wouldn't get on EF management's case that much considering how much we are paying them.

----------


## Kyle123

If you ain't paying for it then you are the product, as a product I reckon we can complain  :Wink:

----------


## jaslake

> which browser are you using?



ie11........

----------


## newdoverman

Also, without product, there is no reason to be. It does appear though that the IT people maintaining this site are having more than usual problems compared to other sites. Why this would be, I don't know.

----------


## EFmanagement

> ie11........



We have already mentioned in a on going thread that there is some compatibility issues vBulletin this version has with IE 11. We recommend you to use some other browser to use this forum.

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...png-files.html

Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## FDibbins

> We have already mentioned in a on going thread that there is some compatibility issues vBulletin this version has with IE 11. We recommend you to use some other browser to use this forum.



And for those that have no option, and have to use IE (whichever version)??

----------


## FDibbins

I am merging this thread with the other 1

----------


## jaslake

> We have already mentioned in a on going thread that there is some compatibility issues vBulletin this version has with IE 11. We recommend you to use some other browser to use this forum.
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...png-files.html
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.



Thanks for the inconvenience...it's kind of you EF Management.

I choose to not to use another browser...perhaps your IT Team could "fix it"?  

Other help Forums seem not to have the issue.  What's going on?  Why cannot it be fixed?  Please explain!

----------


## vcoolio

John,

I've tried it on three browsers......same result!

Cheerio,
vcoolio.

----------


## Kyle123

I wouldn't hold your breath on them fixing it, they can't even make the yellow box at the top closable - that and they're too busy implementing new, "useful" features that no one wants

----------


## EFmanagement

> Thanks for the inconvenience...it's kind of you EF Management.
> 
> I choose to not to use another browser...perhaps your IT Team could "fix it"?  
> 
> Other help Forums seem not to have the issue.  What's going on?  Why cannot it be fixed?  Please explain!



Hi John,

We understand your concern although we cannot force anyone to use any specific browser but this problem is not only with our forum. Whosoever is using this version of vBulletin, facing this problems with IE11.

Also, just to let you know that we have had customized our forum time to time to add extra features to this vBulletin forum for our user's convenience. However, some time these plug-inns or extra features which we add, stop working due to compatibility issues which then take time to get fixed.

We are still trying our best to fix this and provide the solution. We will update here once we hear something from our TT on this. 

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

----------


## EFmanagement

Hi Everyone,

Making top banner not closeable or not removing that does not meant that we are busy or not doing anything for our user family. All extra features we bring, bring only for our users convenience and in return we only expect support from all senior members and new users as well.

We just wanted to know that "How does that banner is annoying anyone to work on Excel Forum?" 

Just to let you all know that "We have been informed in past to put such notification and make it available on top of the pages in case we are making any changes or implementing new features to the forum, or in case of any malware attack or site down. So that, everyone who access our forum, will have idea about the ongoing action. However, if you all now think that by putting any such notification disturb anyone or annoying while working with Excel Forum, we can take further action to remove it. But that cannot be possible just because of 1, 2 or 10 users want. 
*
UPDATE - For now, we have removed the top "yellow banner" until we hear our members' views on this.*

NOTE - We recommend to have a poll on this to know how many of you are interested in keeping such notifications on top of the page. 


Regards,
Team Excel Forum

P.S. - The final decision on "Web Push Notification" is already in pipeline however as of now, it is only visible to new users or users who have clicked it on "Close" option after 30 days.

----------


## rorya

It's pretty simple. Make it a banner that we can choose to dismiss. Like almost all the other ones have been.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ....We recommend to have apole  on this to know how many of you are interested in keeping such notifications on top of the page. ....



My 2 Centies -  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Bannerds seem good if you can click them away..  - you are kept informed, like a note on a Notice Board or your office door that you chuck away after a quick read.-  I think you easily get in the habit of clicking them away, .. but in doing so you would usually catch / notice anything that might be of interest to you___:-).-)




One concern could be that Rory would have nothing to moan about, but then that should not be a problem: things like his ( and others ) annoying access problems are very worthy of a bit of justified moaning  that really should be addressed    prominent members not getting access should IMO be a major concern.. 


BTW.....Just now ExcelForum is a lot less cluttered with Banners than Ozgrid, ExcelFox and MrExcel..... their Bannerds have been stuck there a lot / long time is
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## WasWodge

> [size=2][Table][tr=bgcolor:#FFFFFF][td=bgcolor:cadetblue][COLOR="#FFFFFF"]
> BTW.....Just now ExcelForum is a lot less cluttered with Banners than Ozgrid, ExcelFox and MrExcel.....



Ozgrid has it's Dave Hawley foundation and newsletter banners,MrExcel has it's advertising but ExcelFox?

----------


## jaslake

Hi EFmanagement

This Senior Member does not support your approach.  Your giving we users what you think we need. I'm an old guy who spent 40 plus years in system development...

This is a crock of crap...




> All extra features we bring, bring only for our users convenience and in return we only expect support from all senior members and new users as well.



I learned early on in my experience as a developer of systems you don't give the user what you think they need...you give them what they tell you they need.





> All extra features we bring, bring only for our users convenience and in return we only expect support from all senior members and new users as well.



The sub-forum,  Suggestions for Improvement, though seemingly totally ignored, was a good way to approach this...you may wish to resurrect it and pay attention to it...we be telling you what we need...even that banner appears to be gone...perhaps rightfully so...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Ozgrid has it's Dave Hawley foundation and newsletter banners,MrExcel has it's advertising but ExcelFox?



Varies a bit from time to time, and can depend a bit on if you are logged in, or maybe where / how you are accessing..  But no big Deal.. 
ExcelFoxLogin.JPG
ExcelFoxLogOut.JPG
EFLogIn.JPG
MrExcelLogOut.JPG
EFLogOut.JPG

----------


## Doc.AElstein

OzgridLogOut.JPG

Hello there

----------


## jaslake

Hi Doc...

This "stuff" has me a bit frustrated...and the point is???

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi John




> .....
> The sub-forum,  Suggestions for Improvement, though seemingly totally ignored, was a good way to approach this...*you may wish to resurrect it* and pay attention to it...we be telling you what we need...even that banner appears to be gone...perhaps rightfully so...



Agree fully with your sentiments.. ( But forgive my Ignorance .. are we not in The sub-forum,  Suggestions for Improvement, ? :Confused:  )

Alan

PingSuggestionsForImprovements.JPG

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi 




> Hi Doc...
> This "stuff" has me a bit frustrated...and the point is???



_.........................................






> ....We recommend to have a pole  on this to know how many of you are interested in keeping such notifications on top of the page. ....



The main point was Just my 2 Cents on the above...





> My 2 Centies -   Bannerds seem good if you can click them away..  - you are kept informed, like a note on your Notice Board or your office door that you chuck away after a quick read.-  I think you easily get in the habit of clicking them away, .. but in doing so you would usually catch / notice anything that might be of interest to you___:-).-)



Alan

----------


## jaslake

Hi Alan


"But forgive my Ignorance .. are we not in The sub-forum, Suggestions for Improvement"




> though seemingly totally ignored

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi EFmanagement
> 
> This Senior Member does not support your approach.  Your giving we users what you think we need. I'm an old guy who spent 40 plus years in system development...
> 
> This is a crock of crap...
> I learned early on in my experience as a developer of systems you don't give the user what you think they need...you give them what they tell you they need.
> 
> 
> 
> The sub-forum,  Suggestions for Improvement, though seemingly totally ignored, was a good way to approach this...you may wish to resurrect it and pay attention to it...we be telling you what we need...even that banner appears to be gone...perhaps rightfully so...



The banner was put up partly on my suggestion that the TT inform members of the "new" improvement regarding notifications - so that members knew that the new pop-up was legit, and not spam or a virus.  The note has served it's purpose and has been removed

----------


## jaslake

Hi Ford

I don't know to what you're referring...





> The note has served it's purpose and has been removed



Are you referring to Suggestions for Improvement?

----------


## FDibbins

No, the yellow banner at the top

----------


## jaslake

Yes Ford..it seems to have disappeared...as have other banners.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*“P - N-  G  * ..... About to explode....  “ ---  sounds like an old ( AC DC )  Song,... Lol   :Wink: 

“.jpeg”   ..... Boring and old, but seems to work

_..................................................

_...BTW. Just passing interest,



> .......This has been an ongoing issue for many months ....



-.. or longer!...almost a couple of years I think?   The .png parts of this Thread are a pretty well a repeat of this longer Thread
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ed-images.html
Some people in this thread have said the same sort of things there.. All appears to boil down to doing a mod along the lines of what Kyle said to get the problem in IE sorted..
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post3995138

_....................





> I wonder how much hassle it would be to just remove PNG from the list of allowed file types.







> That is probably the best way around this



Here in another duplicate “PNG”  Thread it was discussed about just making .jpeg available ( removing the .png option )  .  I think there was some discussion that a png was “moderner”
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4092469
_.. But generally it did not seem necessary here for images, .jpeg was usually adequate, here. Most software with a png saving option seemed to have a jpeg ( jpg )  saving option as well

_........

But the whole Image thing has lots of quirks. If you edit or reply too much to a post then sometimes the Images change to links that sometimes work when you click on them and sometimes do not.
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4418216
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4418203

Often where images are concerned I find you may need to re-upload an Image in every post and possibly use manage attachments to clear out any old ones lingering there that do or do not work, ...
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4418223

*But Note Doverman’s workaround will get you to see a .png image in IE11*
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4418240

_........................

Finally a last  load of old Bannerds
_1)  Stickies and Threads in the Suggestions For Improvements Forum do not always get noticed: “The Banner” was there partly as a result of an Admin asking for it to clarify “The Pop Up”. He mentioned that some time back, but people did not notice and were still asking about it.  Maybe needed a banner explain why the banner was there.. Lol.. load of Banners!


_2) 



> ......  Please don't use png...use jpg instead."



 -It Would appear that a closable Banner , possibly one that comes up again after a few months could be useful here with the png problem :
*P N  G  * Images uploaded in a Post are not viewable in Internet Explorer . Please Upload jpeg Images if possible.. Better still: If possible to explain your problem, Post screenshots COPYABLE to a Spreadsheet, or Upload a File. ( Note One method to upload a File does not work here either, so use the other one:  http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...tachments.html  etc.. etc….      .. 

_.... But again, maybe it is all then just a load of old Bannerds! 	Lol..

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Is this PNG Issue solved ??
*I think so*.......
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4580707
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...-on-forum.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...png-files.html


*See Here:  http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...-on-forum.html* 
I see all in 
IE 9
IE 11
And
Google Chrome
 :Smilie:

----------

